# MEO Channels



## TheTrumpetMan (Jan 21, 2020)

Have basic MEO Package TV package, 150 TV channels, phone and Internet, 34.99 euros,
first 6 months. 
We have lost a number of channels over last 4 weeks, BBC News, BBC entertainment, FOX News etc. 
Does anyone know , why this has happened ?. Regards, TrumpetMan.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

TheTrumpetMan said:


> Have basic MEO Package TV package, 150 TV channels, phone and Internet, 34.99 euros,
> first 6 months.
> We have lost a number of channels over last 4 weeks, BBC News, BBC entertainment, FOX News etc.
> Does anyone know , why this has happened ?. Regards, TrumpetMan.


MEO was responsible, though I don't remember what or why, but I lost most of the channels. I played with the remote until I found the 'scan for channels' feature.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

I forgot I saved the error message MEO displayed when the channels disappeared. Here is the Portuguese and the English translation.

For Technical reasons, your channel grid is changed. To get back to the entire channel grid, tune into your TV without MEOBox. To tune in, look for the option digital channels option in your TV's tuning menu.

Por razões de ordem Téchnica, a sua grelha de canais for alterada. Para voltar a ter acesso a toda a grelha de canais, sintonize a sua TV sem MEOBox. Para sintonizar, procure a opçao canais digitais no menu de sintonizãçao do seu televisor.


----------

